# Film Location Survey



## Lucy88 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello,

Im a film student and I'm currently writing my dissertation on New Zealand as a film location and the chosen home for Middle Earth. I have created a survey to discover responses on the authentic locations used within the films and part of the survey is directed to people who have watched the trilogies or are fans of them. It would be great to get some responses from fans of both the Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit trilogies to make the responses varied. 

Here is the Survey Monkey link - https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/JPWXFM7

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 11, 2018)

Lucy88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im a film student and I'm currently writing my dissertation on New Zealand as a film location and the chosen home for Middle Earth. I have created a survey to discover responses on the authentic locations used within the films and part of the survey is directed to people who have watched the trilogies or are fans of them. It would be great to get some responses from fans of both the Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit trilogies to make the responses varied.
> 
> ...



I took the survey! Great Questions!

CL


----------



## carolynphillips (Mar 26, 2018)

Hm.. really interesting. It is like free bets paddy power code


----------

